# Eagletac D series clicky - LED Removal ***Help required**



## Cityus (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi All, I have been looking to anodize my entire eagletac d25a TI, question is, how do you remove the LED/circuit from the head of the light? if anyone has had success with doing this please let me know how and what tools you used!


Thanks fellow CPFers


----------



## supra1988t (Jan 5, 2014)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...series-driver-light-engine-removal&highlight=


----------



## Cityus (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you so much. This has made my night!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

